# Humid Climate - Sacrificial Anode for Smoker?



## triumph65 (Nov 2, 2017)

I researched this and can’t find anything.  Is it possible to hook up a sacrificial anode to keep a smoker from rusting in a humid climate?
I know sacrificial anodes can be used for other equipment.  Just wondering if anyone has seen on a smoker.

Thanks!


----------



## motocrash (Nov 2, 2017)

You are floating your smoker in salt water? I don't see the point of putting Zincs in it unless you have a poison fetish.


----------



## triumph65 (Nov 2, 2017)

motocrash
 - yes, my smoker doubles as a fishin’ kayak


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 2, 2017)

I don't know. But a couple of thoughts come to mind... Obviously you feel the need or otherwise desire it, but curious why you do? What and where are there rust issues? I would think externally, high temp grill paint should suffice. Internally, the seasoning should give a nice protective layer. Just about all water heaters have them and that is in direct contact with the water supply, so why not in a smoker? The temperatures would be higher in your smoker than a typical water heater settings. Not sure at what point zinc or fumes from it would become hazardous, but that would be my concern.

I don't have any zinc anodes in any of my fishing kayaks. But then again they are all plastic!


----------



## triumph65 (Nov 2, 2017)

browneyesvictim
 - I live in the Houston/Galveston area.  Any smoker, even with black high heat paint will rust.  Covering doesn’t help & neither does rolling into garage (my garage is not
finished & not air conditioned).  Rolling a huge cooker into the garage is not practical in my case anyway.

I’ve had a heavy guage smoker completely rust out.  I’d like to get a Yoder 640 and not lose it to rust in 3 to 4 years.

I actually have an electrolysis tank in my garage that really helps in taking the rust off of tools.  Rust is bad down here.

 I know people use sacrificial anodes on boats, gun safes & equipment subjected to salt air.

 I just haven’t seen anybody try it with a smoker. The anode would be attached to the outside of the smoker.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 2, 2017)

I would stay away from Zinc altogether. Zinc plus higher heat equal disaster. Aluminum would probably be ok. 

Chris


----------

